# My "SECRET"



## CLC Stables (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I have kept this little one in hiding since she was born, but we finally clipped her head and neck and took a couple pictures. They are not the best as she was NOT thrilled with us in any way. But we like this filly for sure.

HERE SHE IS: INTRODUCING

SECRET IMAGES CLC............................She is sired by the 2002 National Grand Champion Reflected Image FMF, and out of the World and Congress Champion mare, Pony Vistas Victoria Secret.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh boy, beautiful filly



...ive always loved both of her parents too





If only every secret could turn out that beautiful


----------



## TomEHawk (Oct 30, 2008)

Rob,

That is one NICE filly! Congrats!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Jason

You actually have a client I am trying to get to buy her................so someone will show her.


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful baby! How is her trot?


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 30, 2008)

She breaks level on the front, and has the hocks to match on the back..............I think that was the most exciting part of it all for me HAHAHA.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Rob,

Did you end up gelding Reflected Image?

Karen


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 30, 2008)

Karen

No we did not...............we debated, but he is just a peach to have around and is not a pain as a stallion.

So he is still ALL BOY.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad to know you changed your mind. That cross worked very well for you.

Karen


----------



## CLC Stables (Oct 30, 2008)

It is still disheartening knowing that no one breeds to him. We have gotten into our Quarter Horses pretty heavy and so we sold Victoria to Howard Stables. We do get a foal back out of Victoria and by her SPit N Image son, but right now we just have Image and Secret.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 30, 2008)

Veary nice, How come i have seen alot of the horses with just there neck cliped. Why do you guys do this?


----------



## minih (Oct 31, 2008)

It is done when it is too cold out to body clip, but still be able to see the neck and how beautiful it is under all that hair.


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice Rob!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 17, 2008)

Rob, How tall is Reflected Image?

That is a gorgeous filly!


----------



## CLC Stables (Nov 17, 2008)

Image as a pony (we keep shoes on his front feet and a bit more heel) measures 40". When he is trimmed down with no shoes, we can get him at 38 as a mini.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

Beautiful filly.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 20, 2008)

CLC Stables said:


> Image as a pony (we keep shoes on his front feet and a bit more heel) measures 40". When he is trimmed down with no shoes, we can get him at 38 as a mini.


We can do that with the minis, depending on how we trimm there feet. We can squeeze them in as a large mini (donkey) if we set them up in the right spot, if i streach them out, i can get them to be under regulation!


----------



## CLC Stables (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I don't stretch or push on Image to get him measured as a mini. He legitimately measures 38" if I have his feet trimmed.

However we don't show him as a mini we show him as a Shetland so we keep his feet grown out with shoes.

It is not a matter of me forcing him to be a size he is not, or me setting him up incorrectly, I set him up by the rules set forth by the ASPC/AMHR


----------

